# Amephyre died.



## SomethingWitty

My first betta died earlier this month.
Now Amephyre died 5 days after I bought him.
I am done with bettas.
I am so upset.
Done.


----------



## twolovers101

What happened?? he seemed pretty healthy in your other thread  

So sorry for your losses


----------



## Bluewind

Oh sweetie. What happened? Do you know? Maybe we can help. I don't want you to give up okay? Maybe just a break? :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomethingWitty

I don't know. I did everything right. I posted that his fins started turning white at the ends, but we thought that it was just new growth or something. Now he is laying lifeless at the bottom of his tank.


----------



## twolovers101

are your water params okay? you might want to check your heater in case it broke or something... that's the only thing I can think of.

Don't give up, these things happen.


----------



## SomethingWitty

I don't have a test kit to see what the parameters were but I add stresscoat and water conditioner each time I change his water. I did a 100% Saturday and a 50% today.  My heater keeps the tank to 79-80 degrees. I thought I did everything right.


----------



## twolovers101

Strange, I had a similar thing happen to me one day after a water change, my poor boy was dead by morning. You were doing everything just fine, don't worry. 
He may have been sick for a while before you got him. Think of it this way, he had a nice, warm, loving home with good food and quality care for his last days. That was probably the best time of his little life


----------



## SomethingWitty

That's so true, thank you.
I'm just afraid to even try to get another little guy now.


----------



## bettaluver14

you did such an amazing job loving and caring for him... you should do great with another guy who will get a great owner. down look down on yourself.. you did great


----------



## Bluewind

Okay, bag some water to test at the lfs when they open.
Check his gills for ANY movement! He could still be alive.
Think about rather or not anything has changed. Have you used and airfreshener, bug spray, flee and tick powder, or any kind of chemical in the same room as the tank or on something that could have gotten it to the tank.
Did you clean the tank after the other died? What did he die with? Did you buy them at the same place?
Is there any salt-liske specks on his body or white on his gills or mouth?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twolovers101

Here's what I would do, clean your tank out really well with hot water and maybe vinegar or bleach if you think it's necessary, just in case there's anything that could have lingered. Let it sit out in the sun for a day or so if you go the bleach or vinegar route and don't get a new boy until you're ready. Take your time and if you go to the pet store and see one you fall in love with, go for it. Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

+1 to twolovers!! Don't give up on bettas! Most of the fish I see at the stores around here are in terrible shape. Just because they look/act healthy doesn't mean they are...there are things going on inside that you can't see. He could have been damaged by high ammonia levels in his cup or something that you weren't aware of. Most places that sell fish have a warranty of 14-30 days on their fish, if I were you I would return Amephyre (may he swim in peace) and try again.


----------



## Bluewind

+2 to 2love! Those 1st losses are tough, but we all keep going because we love it. You can clean the tank and try again and if that one dies, know that it wasn't you, but something wrong with the fish before you got it and that while you had it, it was happy. It's sad to know that these places are nothing more than profit machines, but that's what they are and the fish pay the price. They would break even even if they only sold 1 out of 10 and the other 9 died. Those VT "mutts" that they sell for $3 are normally bought for about a quarter. It's why sometimes no matter how hard we try, we fail.

Also, +1 to Carbon. I have never seen a store that has an exchange pollicy less than 2 weeks. I usually just call the manager so they can take note of it, ask if they need a pic (they usually say no), and go back at my convenience to get the new one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh, man, I was just looking at the pictures. I'm so sorry. /: 

Don't give up, it wasn't your fault. From the looks of it, you did everything to the best of your ability. If he died so soon after you got him, he probably already had something.


----------



## Bluewind

I know that this is completely random, but I know you're upset so I'm hoping it will make you laugh a little. I have a beautiful mystery snail named Magic. I sexed her and found it was a she. After Magic had grown (and even laid a few eggs), I decided to buy 2 more hoping that one of them would be a male so she could have some little snail babies. I got a black (Sandy) and an ivory (Angel). They were 1/4 her size.

After a month, I saw Magic pestering Sandy. I was like Okay, so Sandy is the male. I was bumish because I wanted the pretty little ivory to be the male. Sandy was so tiny that Magic wrapped around him spinning him around. I laughed at the thought od her trying to get "in his pants" so to speak. This continued until just now when I saw Magic doing the same thing to Angel! I was like WTH!!! After closer inspection, I come to discover that my little Magic HAS HAD A SEX CHANGE! So now my she is a he and I can't bring myself to check the other 2 because God only know if they will stay that way :shock:


----------



## SomethingWitty

bettaluver14 said:


> you did such an amazing job loving and caring for him... you should do great with another guy who will get a great owner. down look down on yourself.. you did great


 Thanks. :]


Bluewind said:


> Okay, bag some water to test at the lfs when they open.
> Check his gills for ANY movement! He could still be alive.
> Think about rather or not anything has changed. Have you used and airfreshener, bug spray, flee and tick powder, or any kind of chemical in the same room as the tank or on something that could have gotten it to the tank.
> Did you clean the tank after the other died? What did he die with? Did you buy them at the same place?
> Is there any salt-liske specks on his body or white on his gills or mouth?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's not a bad idea, I was actually thinking about taking his water to get tested. I haven't used any kind of aerosol sprays or anything that could have gotten into his tank. My other betta died from complications of fin rot and a bacterial disease, I believe. They were both bought from Petco, but my first one was bought in August. I don't see any visible signs of ich, velvet, or any other kind of disease. I cleaned the tank with a bleach solution of about 1:20 and let it air dry. I couldn't set it outside because of the weather conditions.



twolovers101 said:


> Here's what I would do, clean your tank out really well with hot water and maybe vinegar or bleach if you think it's necessary, just in case there's anything that could have lingered. Let it sit out in the sun for a day or so if you go the bleach or vinegar route and don't get a new boy until you're ready. Take your time and if you go to the pet store and see one you fall in love with, go for it. Don't be too hard on yourself.


 That's what I think I will end up doing, thank you. :]


carbonxxkidd said:


> +1 to twolovers!! Don't give up on bettas! Most of the fish I see at the stores around here are in terrible shape. Just because they look/act healthy doesn't mean they are...there are things going on inside that you can't see. He could have been damaged by high ammonia levels in his cup or something that you weren't aware of. Most places that sell fish have a warranty of 14-30 days on their fish, if I were you I would return Amephyre (may he swim in peace) and try again.


 I believe the period at this Petco is 14 days, I'm not sure. I don't have a recipet or anything though. I didn't think I would need it for any reason.


Bluewind said:


> +2 to 2love! Those 1st losses are tough, but we all keep going because we love it. You can clean the tank and try again and if that one dies, know that it wasn't you, but something wrong with the fish before you got it and that while you had it, it was happy. It's sad to know that these places are nothing more than profit machines, but that's what they are and the fish pay the price. They would break even even if they only sold 1 out of 10 and the other 9 died. Those VT "mutts" that they sell for $3 are normally bought for about a quarter. It's why sometimes no matter how hard we try, we fail.
> 
> Also, +1 to Carbon. I have never seen a store that has an exchange pollicy less than 2 weeks. I usually just call the manager so they can take note of it, ask if they need a pic (they usually say no), and go back at my convenience to get the new one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 And that is so sad, I wish that these poor bettas were kept in more humane conditions!

I don't have a recipt :?


Fenghuang said:


> Oh, man, I was just looking at the pictures. I'm so sorry. /:
> 
> Don't give up, it wasn't your fault. From the looks of it, you did everything to the best of your ability. If he died so soon after you got him, he probably already had something.


 This is true, thank you.


Bluewind said:


> I know that this is completely random, but I know you're upset so I'm hoping it will make you laugh a little. I have a beautiful mystery snail named Magic. I sexed her and found it was a she. After Magic had grown (and even laid a few eggs), I decided to buy 2 more hoping that one of them would be a male so she could have some little snail babies. I got a black (Sandy) and an ivory (Angel). They were 1/4 her size.
> 
> After a month, I saw Magic pestering Sandy. I was like Okay, so Sandy is the male. I was bumish because I wanted the pretty little ivory to be the male. Sandy was so tiny that Magic wrapped around him spinning him around. I laughed at the thought od her trying to get "in his pants" so to speak. This continued until just now when I saw Magic doing the same thing to Angel! I was like WTH!!! After closer inspection, I come to discover that my little Magic HAS HAD A SEX CHANGE! So now my she is a he and I can't bring myself to check the other 2 because God only know if they will stay that way :shock:


Lol, I didn't know snails did that! That is pretty funny.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I would still try, just bring it in, explain what happened, and I bet they'd let you pick out a new one. Plus, if you have a Pals card aren't all your purchases cataloged online or something?


----------



## SomethingWitty

carbonxxkidd said:


> I would still try, just bring it in, explain what happened, and I bet they'd let you pick out a new one. Plus, if you have a Pals card aren't all your purchases cataloged online or something?


 
That's true I do have a card. I just feel so weird being like "take my dead fish back and give me another".

:?


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I'm sure it happens more than you think. Personally, if I bought a fish that seemed perfectly healthy and died in less than a week I'd definitely take it back. I don't make that much money and so a $10 fish is an investment and if it doesn't work out I either want a new one or my money back, lol.


----------



## Bluewind

Anyway, I know how hard it is. We have all been there. But then there are those random moments and funny moments and those times when they just make you feel so calm and peaceful that everything is worth it.

And don't worry about the reciept thing. Just tell the manager what day you came in and about what time. Discribe what happened. The fact you will know the details will be proof enough for them most likely. And when you become a regular, they wont even question you if you call in. Heck, the manager at mine ocasionally throws in freebies when I have problems ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind

SomethingWitty said:


> That's true I do have a card. I just feel so weird being like "take my dead fish back and give me another".
> 
> :?


Oh no, no, no! I know they are our pets, but petstores view it more like a defective product exchange. Like if you bought a box of cookies and after opening them, you discover bugs. They give you a new box rather the bugs came from them or you to keep you as a customer and to look like a responsible business that people can trust to do business with. Bad reviews spread faster than good after all. How many stories have you heard that start off as a warning to others? It's easy to find every possible bad thing that could happen with something ever. Like pages of people complaining about a medicine's side effect when it only effects 1% or less of people! Bad experences are a powerful thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomethingWitty

Mmkay well I found where it shows my purchase online. Sorry I'm not replying to every post, I just feel overwhlemed. 

Would anyone be against me posting a current picture of him on here? 
I just got home from school, my mom was the one who texted me and said he passed so I was partially unaware of the situation. He just looks... weird. Maybe this picture could help me figure out what happened to him?


----------



## Rosso1011

I don't think anyone would be against you posting a picture here. We're here to help. If it will make you feel better to know what was wrong, then we'll help you figure it out. 

I am so sorry for loss. I know how it feels to lose a beloved Betta.


----------



## Bluewind

Yes. Go for it hun. No problem for us 

Did you call the store about the exchange yet? :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomethingWitty

I just put him in the pond... I didn't feel like fooling with anything. IDK.


----------



## Laki

So sorry to hear. Everything that needs to be said, was said by others. Just feel good knowing you gave him a comfortable, warm, clean final home. Like a brief retirement from the pet store. 
Never give up on the injustices in our world. Bettas are remarkable little things, by returning him (even though he is in a pond now) you could have gotten another betta.. Not as a replacement but as another chance to help store bettas. 
He likely had an internal problem, nothing an untrained customer could even notice. It is not your fault. You are a caring person, bless.


----------

